# Jenkins Build mit git Hashwert



## learningbydoing (25. Jul 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein neues Maven Projekt auf meinem Jenkins erstellt und mit meinem BitBucket Server verbunden. Das Projekt wird mit Jenkins gebaut und als .zip ausgegeben. Der aktuelle Name der Datei hat folgenden Aufbau: (Projektname)-(Version).zip. Ich möchte jedoch für die genauere Nachvollziehbarkeit noch den Hashwert des gebauten Commits / Tags an diesen Namen der .zip anfügen: (Projektname)-(Version)-(Hashwert).zip. Habt ihr da vielleicht eine Lösung für?

Im Internet finde ich dazu keinen richtig sinnvollen Artikel.


Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## httpdigest (25. Jul 2022)

Ich verwende hierzu das Build Number Maven Plugin: https://www.mojohaus.org/buildnumber-maven-plugin/create-mojo.html
Der Git Commit Hash ist dann in dem ${buildNumber} Property verfügbar.


----------



## learningbydoing (25. Jul 2022)

@httpdigest 
Vielen Dank! Genau das war das Problem😄.


httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ich verwende hierzu das Build Number Maven Plugin: https://www.mojohaus.org/buildnumber-maven-plugin/create-mojo.html
> Der Git Commit Hash ist dann in dem ${buildNumber} Property verfügbar.


----------

